# [SOLVED] Nortons Won't Go Away



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave: Hi,
Some time ago I did a recovery on my PC, I went from XP to Vista and now I am XP all over again. My System comes with a 90 days Nortons 2006 program. I don't like Nortons so I uninstalled it before it even installed itself fully after i did the recovery. 
I Just found this file on my computer and it seem to contain only files and files Norton/Symantec uses can I delete the entire folder? Heres the folder name: INETSEC06. Thank you for what ever advice/help you can offer. 

Waiting patiently.
Tone ray:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Nortons Won't Go Away*

G'Day ring tone,

To get rid of _any_ Norton® product completely from your computer, you _must_ use their specialised removal tool.

The *Norton® Removal Tool* is available from their website. _(Please click the coloured link.)_

Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Nortons Won't Go Away*

Hi Dave T :wave:
The folders are still there it didn't remove any of the files I wanted removed.
I've attached one file that wasn't removed, there are a few of them.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Nortons Won't Go Away*

Howdy,

I cannot see the attachment, did you send it?

Sorry for the delayed reply, but I had my own computer problem. :grin:

Regards,


----------



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Nortons Won't Go Away*

Hi Dave, 

I thought it was attached. Oh well, it was one of the Nortons file that I wanted to send to you so you can see that it was still there. 
I was just online trying to research if all the files in that folder is solely for Symantec/Nortons or if other files need them. I really want to delete the entire folder. lol. 

I think because the Nortons AV basic components are already removed from the computer, maybe the Removal Kit won't see the files that are left behind and remove them.
I think I might have to remove them manually. If you have any suggestions let me know, I am working on removing the files manually at the moment. I just figured out why the file didn't attach, it is not in the format that is allowed in this forum. I'll do a scan later and send you the text file.

Thanks for your help Dave, I truly appreciate it and I hope you sort out your computer probs soon. I know you will anyway.

Peace!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Nortons Won't Go Away*

Hi again Ring Tone,

You say that there are "many" of these files, are they in a TEMP Directory at all?

If they are and you still can't get rid of them, I recommend a nifty little free program called "Unlocker", available for download from *here*. _(Click the coloured link.)_

Once you install "Unlocker" and use it, you will have options as to what to do with the file once its 'unlocked'.

Give it a try and post back with the result.

By the way my computer woes are over, otherwise I wouldn't be here helping you right now. :laugh:...Thanks for your concern, its sincerely appreciated.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Nortons Won't Go Away*

:wave:
The problem is not that the files won't delete. The problem is I don't know if all the files in folder is related to Nortons/Symantec only so I am a bit hesitant to delete them all. The ones I know belongs to Norton/Symantec AV, I have deleted manually. These are the folders that they are in: C:\SWSETUP\INSEC06\US\ and it goes on and on in different folders. 

Don't know if I am making sense to you.

From what I've seen, I think it is ok to delete the entire INSEC06 Folder. I am gonna try that and see what happens.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Nortons Won't Go Away*

Do you have an Hp™ Computer?


----------



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Nortons Won't Go Away*

I do Have a HP Pavilion dv5115nr


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Nortons Won't Go Away*

*BINGO!!*....they are to do with the Hp™ wireless system, and other Hp™ ancillary programs. :grin:


----------



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Nortons Won't Go Away*

:wave:
Oh ok, guess I need those files then. I'll leave them alone, they are not causing any problems. I am just a bit annoyed that there's any kind of Nortons/Symantec files on my comp. 

Dave, have you ever used or tested ClamAV before, if so, how is it, is it any good? I've downloaded Spyware Terminator and it came with the ClamAV in the program. If it is any good, I wanted to uninstall my current AV (Avast) and use it, what do you think?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Nortons Won't Go Away*

You are talking to a 'one-eyed' AVG™ man here :grin:

I wouldn't use ClamAV, or Spyware terminator.

You are better sticking with Avast or changing to AVG..I have used both the AVG™ Free Edition, and now the AVG™ Internet Security Suite, for over 5½ years now, and cannot fault it.

Having said that it's a matter of personal choice.

For some unbiased advice have a read of this article..*"PC Safety and Security--What Do I Need?"*, it has been written by one of the Security Team guys here at TSF, and it has some excellent advice about computer security, and programs.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Nortons Won't Go Away*

Thank you for your help Dave. I'll go read that and see what is says.

Laters! :wave: ray:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Nortons Won't Go Away*

Not a problem at all...it has been a pleasure to have assisted you.

Feel free to post back and time in the future if you have any other computer woes or queries. :wave:

Take Care.

:4-cheers:

Regards,


----------

